# R-E-P-R-E-S-E-N-T APR Style.... [[ New Badge Content ]]



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

So, we just got a few rough prototypes of our new badge. Production badges will be all perfectly aligned for peel-off, stick-on ease. It's a completely modular design that works as APR all the way to APR Stage III+. OEM Fit and finish... Letter sizes are the same as the MKV. I cant wait to slap one on the back of my car.


----------



## INYNN (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice and clean looking. I wish I could truthfully put that on my car.


----------



## GLIFUN08 (Jun 12, 2009)

I like it too! Wish i was stg 3 so i could put it on there!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

well, if its all individual peices... u could. u could put APR stage I, APR Stage II, etc.


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (GLIFUN08)*

stage 2 badges? ready for h20?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

You can arrange the badge any way you want!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Not gunna be here in time for H2O. Sorry!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

oh sweet, there is even the plus sign for APR Stage II+. sexy.


----------



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)

any chance of them coming in blue as well?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_You can arrange the badge any way you want!









When you have BT upgrade so I can use the complete badge shown ill take one LOL







Bob.G


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Not gunna be here in time for H2O. Sorry!

that just as bad as u cancelling the AT passat intake program hahaha


----------



## INYNN (Apr 14, 2008)

Thats really cool you can just stick on the 2.
Where do I buy???


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

that is ballin out of control!!!


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

Awesome! I was going to ask about that badge...I saw it in the other thread about the sale. I'm not into the APR Tuned badge, it's tall and fugly--but this new one is hot!


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: R-E-P-R-E-S-E-N-T APR Style.... [[ New Badge Content ]] ([email protected])*

APR: So now you have badges...
Any plans for a full APR VIN'd car?








-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Murder'd (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: R-E-P-R-E-S-E-N-T APR Style.... [[ New Badge Content ]] (Jefnes3)*

So what do you do if you have a k04? Cut the third stripe in half?


----------



## CupraK1 (Aug 15, 2009)

Where to buy!!! hmmmmmmm


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Capital idea! I suggested the same thing to my software provider. Even started a thread regarding the issue and was promptly flamed. Gotta love the Vortex!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4245085


----------



## INYNN (Apr 14, 2008)

Arin, seriously where do I buy it?


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: R-E-P-R-E-S-E-N-T APR Style.... [[ New Badge Content ]] ([email protected])*

isnt that the back of a MKVI?


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

That is what it looks like to me. They're slowly filtering into the country now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (milan616)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milan616* »_That is what it looks like to me. They're slowly filtering into the country now.

VW gave us this car back at the beginning of the summer and we quickly made it stage III.


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_VW gave us this car back at the beginning of the summer and we quickly made it stage III.









Lucky bastards!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (milan616)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milan616* »_
Lucky bastards!









Haha. Well Lucky for ME getting to drive it but very little luck was involved for the engineers and mechanics. It's taken lots of hard work to get one in our hands so early!


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Pardon my ignorance, but would someone lay out what each stage means? (+ too).


----------



## INYNN (Apr 14, 2008)

Visit here: http://goapr.com/products/?vehicle=Golf_MKV 
The stages refers to the level of performance parts you have purchased from this manufacturer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: (INYNN)*

Um, Looks like somebody needs to bring us a Badge for the shop Mk5 so it can look all sexy in the tent this week.


----------



## Nikos_GR (Mar 19, 2007)

I want 4 of them!!! (2 for me and 2 for my brother's CC)...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Nikos_GR)*

You got any Stage 7 badges Arin?
I need one...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I do but you'll have to use the Roman numeral IIIIIII.


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I do but you'll have to use the Roman numeral IIIIIII.









Not a valid Roman numeral


----------



## MA_GTIMKV (Feb 27, 2008)

when will these be available?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: (MA_GTIMKV)*

We need badges ! 
We brought another Stage 3 FSI Gti to life this weekend !


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Niiiice


----------



## CupraK1 (Aug 15, 2009)

Come on production team


----------



## chandlercase (Aug 2, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

We are still in the 'back and forth' stage to make sure we get what we want.


----------



## CupraK1 (Aug 15, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Come on lads get it sorted


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Like I said, it's out of our hands right now and in the hands of the manufacturer. I want my badge too! I'll update everyone once I have more information.


----------



## chandlercase (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Like I said, it's out of our hands right now and in the hands of the manufacturer. I want my badge too! I'll update everyone once I have more information. 

Sweet







Can't wait!!


----------



## MP413Racer (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostedA4x4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MP413Racer* »_so will this affect the dealer's ability to detect the sowftware?










way to discretely remove my post there guys and make good customer relations







...from someone who's spent close to two grand (and was willing to do more) on your products and who knows that if i've modified a car so extensively there's no way the dealer wouldn't be able to tell or assume there's been software added http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...but i am only one cutomer i do not count








btw I actually do think these badges look badass (I'm guessing that' what you were looking for in a post)


_Modified by MP413Racer at 9:23 AM 10-19-2009_


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: R-E-P-R-E-S-E-N-T APR Style.... [[ New Badge Content ]] (YoungMedic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoungMedic* »_isnt that the back of a MKVI? 

You do realize it is just a picture and will fit on any car, right? Just like the previous APR Tuned badge.


----------



## puggs_dub (Apr 15, 2005)

Me Likey!
I want one for my soon to be newly installed Stage 3+.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: R-E-P-R-E-S-E-N-T APR Style.... [[ New Badge Content ]] (ShutItDown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShutItDown* »_
You do realize it is just a picture and will fit on any car, right? Just like the previous APR Tuned badge.

The A - P - R is about the same size as the MK5 G - T - I letters.


----------



## ard978 (May 1, 2006)

i'm anxiously awaiting being able to grab one of these badges. gotta say i wish you did the "+" differently though...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

We can always consider changing it later on. What did you have in mind?


----------



## ard978 (May 1, 2006)

yes! then you can sell me two different versions haha
i would prefer something where the "+" is separate from the III (and just in chrome, not red). i like the only red being the square over 'stage'. that way the plus becomes more prominant and also doesn't take away from the trailing I.
if i set the badge up for II+ it could almost be confused for a I+ if someone didn't know better. or people who have red cars its gonna look like plain old stage I. so even tho i run II+ i would probably set this badge up as just II i guess.
can you make a "+" that is 1/2 or 1/3 the height of the III but in the same font?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i like it the way it is.
granted if ur car is red, it wont stick out like a sore thumb, but im betting that if people are getting close enough to look for that badge, then they wouldn't care about/ know what, they are looking at.
id even like a black version to go with my silver on black theme. chrome is iffy to me. unless its black chrome... then... omg... SEX.
if i knew i could get black chrome for the entire set, id buy it right this instant.










_Modified by Krieger at 10:49 AM 10-27-2009_


----------



## CupraK1 (Aug 15, 2009)

*FV-QR*

black badges or a vinyl graphic soloution should also be on the cards too please!!


----------



## ard978 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_i like it the way it is.

well you wouldn't be making use of the + anyway


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ard978)*

says who? if my car doesnt already have one (i run into the 10s for AFR on the dyno, so my pump can MORE than keep up, and the car was chipped and upgraded a lil bit when i got her.) im getting one come jan... so... yeah...

_Quote, originally posted by *ard978* »_
well you wouldn't be making use of the + anyway









lol, jeeze, i thought this kinda stuff was gonna end in highschool...


----------



## ard978 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_says who? if my car doesnt already have one (i run into the 10s for AFR on the dyno, so my pump can MORE than keep up, and the car was chipped and upgraded a lil bit when i got her.) im getting one come jan... so... yeah...

congratulations, your pump can keep up with stage2-, i'm not sure what that's supposed to imply

_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_lol, jeeze, i thought this kinda stuff was gonna end in highschool...









huh?? i guess i didn't think my comment would be so inflamatory...


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ard978)*

Plate fraaaaaaaaaames. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aprwolfsburg (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ShutItDown)*

I want one, any progress?


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (aprwolfsburg)*

I hate chrome too. Wouldn't mind a black one. That'd be nice


----------



## ard978 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bacardicj151)*

update?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Sorry, I don't have any updates yet. We want to make sure each badge is pretty close to OEM in terms of quality.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

he he oem quality even for the badges that is priceless


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (sciblades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_he he oem quality even for the badges that is priceless 

Yeah, I don't want crap on my car either.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

What will the ed/30 kit be APRIII-


----------



## broccliman (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*

I wonder what these would look like on the front grille in place of the GTI logo. I think it would accent my badgeless grille pretty sexily.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (broccliman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broccliman* »_I wonder what these would look like on the front grille in place of the GTI logo. I think it would accent my badgeless grille pretty sexily.

I may try that out on my own car... if we ever actually get them in stock!


----------



## sirsycott (May 16, 2007)

Arin can you see if they woul also mmake badges for ko4 a well? Or is it k04? As I'm going to be getting an apr kit soon I'd like to sport a "stage progress badge" as well


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (sirsycott)*

I don't think we are getting a specific K04 badge.


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Had it for over 2 months now...so yes be jealous


----------



## qwkfd (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I have the apr stage 3+ so am good to go with this badge. If they are available for sale, please let me know. I am ready for purchase..


----------



## BigFish76 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (qwkfd)*

Let's bring this one back up again. I'm newly stage 1 and would love to add this and watch it grow


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (BigFish76)*

cool idea but I don't like people knowing what I have until they see my taillights and they're left wondering what in the hell just happened


----------



## wooly808 (Oct 5, 2009)

Can these be purchased yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (wooly808)*

Not yet. We were unhappy with the quality from our sample groups so we've looking for better suppliers.


----------



## SJUJohn (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Anything??????


----------



## VWkreep (Jan 19, 2010)

chaamoan i want this product time Meow


----------



## FuN:TuRBO (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: (VWkreep)*


----------



## chandlercase (Aug 2, 2009)

No word yet?


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (BoostedA4x4)*

when will this bagde be available???? - i cant wait for it


----------



## pekkle88 (Feb 26, 2005)

*R-E-P-R-E-S-E-N-T APR Style.... [[ New Badge Content ]] ([email protected])*

ETA on these?


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: R-E-P-R-E-S-E-N-T APR Style.... [[ New Badge Content ]] ([email protected])*

Somewhat off topic, but I'd really like to see APR offer this logo as a decal:


----------



## olegg (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: R-E-P-R-E-S-E-N-T APR Style.... [[ New Badge Content ]] (JaxACR)*

Revo should make something like that


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: R-E-P-R-E-S-E-N-T APR Style.... [[ New Badge Content ]] (olegg)*

Are these never produced bling items??


----------



## FuN:TuRBO (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: R-E-P-R-E-S-E-N-T APR Style.... [[ New Badge Content ]] (JaxACR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaxACR* »_Somewhat off topic, but I'd really like to see APR offer this logo as a decal:









or something like this for your computer desk!


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: R-E-P-R-E-S-E-N-T APR Style.... [[ New Badge Content ]] ([email protected])*

So whats the word on the badges?


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: R-E-P-R-E-S-E-N-T APR Style.... [[ New Badge Content ]] (GTI2Slow)*

i love how theres no answer from apr.....just like they floated around the fsi intake topic...how hard is it to say yes or no? i guess they'd rather keep us in limbo...its been 4 months(maybe more) since this came out


----------



## KiegleMK6 (Nov 30, 2009)

Arin, any update?


----------



## MA_GTIMKV (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm still interested but I can't imagine they are following through with these after this long


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

08 passat turbo said:


> i love how theres no answer from apr.....just like they floated around the fsi intake topic...how hard is it to say yes or no? i guess they'd rather keep us in limbo...its been 4 months(maybe more) since this came out


Unfortunately the samples we got were absolute dog ****. We worked with the supplier for months and all the results were just that, complete ****. So we decided to look else where. Unfortunately it's taken forever. No one anticipated this. Had we actually though this would have happened, I would never have showen the badge in the first place. I'm now working with another supplier. I'm waiting for samples. 

For the intake we tossed around an idea and cost kept becoming an issue. That said, we still may actually have something on the way. If not, big deal. You'll all live.


----------



## claudio12401 (Mar 29, 2008)

"Give us the badge bump"


----------



## GTi71184 (Mar 16, 2009)

I second the notion that APR should sell that decal.........or give it away as free advertisement :thumbup:


----------



## IIIHobbs (Jul 28, 2007)

Sincerely intersted in representing with this badge.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

So I take it this isn't happening then?


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

I went stage 3 just so I can get this badge . Please at least make me one lol


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

claudio12401 said:


> "Give us the badge bump"


 you want badges mother bridge ill show you badges..... (from the movie badboys) :laugh: 

Anyways still waiting patiently with opcorn: to see these arrive, dont let this thingy get stock in the twillight zone....


----------



## nkresho (Aug 8, 2010)

So, is mine ready yet? 

I am not big on vinyl, but these look nice. OEM look is what I am looking for. 

Saw these on the site too 










http://www.goapr.com/products/tuned_badge.html 

What's the deal with these? 

I would take either.


----------



## PeteA3 (Dec 3, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Unfortunately the samples we got were absolute dog ****. We worked with the supplier for months and all the results were just that, complete ****. So we decided to look else where. Unfortunately it's taken forever. No one anticipated this. Had we actually though this would have happened, I would never have showen the badge in the first place. I'm now working with another supplier. I'm waiting for samples.


 Any update on these since May? Did I miss it and these are actually available now?


----------



## jbcritch (Oct 31, 2010)

PeteA3 said:


> Any update on these since May? Did I miss it and these are actually available now?


I'm going to bump this ancient thread. Its still active on GolfMKVforum. APR should make this! 

And the vinyl design above....

:thumbup:


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

I really really need one of these


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

wazzap1101 said:


> I really really need one of these


+1


----------



## johnbrooks302 (Mar 14, 2005)

F' all this waiting ish...I made my own.


















































































These pieces were made with an Objet Eden plastic printing machine. This particular model retails at 6 figures, with the liquid retailing at 1k per liter. The media is immediately turned to solid via UV light after exit and laid in very thin increments. The lettering was converted to 3D via SolidWorks. Height=20.400mm w/ round upper round over, depth=3.1750mm.

Im printing this piece in black this week. I'm trying to decide if I want to texture paint this set wrinkle black with the last hast wrinkle red to signify 2+.

:beer:opcorn::beer:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

johnbrooks302 said:


> F' all this waiting ish...I made my own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice... Show us the final result! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## niteshift (Sep 5, 2006)

This is like the APR equivalent of Duke Nukem Forever. 

P.S. This would be monumental. Those badges look incredible and I would sport them blingily all the while saying.....


----------



## johnbrooks302 (Mar 14, 2005)

Got the same emblems printed in raw black. I now have 3 sets; (1) Raw Gray, (1) Raw Black & (1) Raw Black Plastidipped Black and Red. 

What you guys think???























































I'm really starting to think about peeling the plastidip off and going with regular spray. I think its juts adding too much bulk, especially on the last red hash.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

^ awesome job but not feeling it... :-( I liked apr's prototype way better since it looks stock and would flow better if stayed that way but then that's just my opinion! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## niteshift (Sep 5, 2006)

Dear Arin, :wave:

Remember when you were a kid, and you found the red fire engine underneath the christmas tree? You were so happy. The first thing you did, while shuffling in your padded foot pajamas to solid flooring, was hug your engine. It was the best gift ever.....and then a buglar comes in and punched you in the face, grabbed your fire engine, stole the turkey leg left out on the table, and set your tree on fire. 

I don't remember that either, but what I'm feeling right now I imagine is what I would feel if that had happened to me. 

Maybe I'll have emblems for christmas?


----------



## johnbrooks302 (Mar 14, 2005)

mkim said:


> ^ awesome job but not feeling it... :-( I liked apr's prototype way better since it looks stock and would flow better if stayed that way but then that's just my opinion! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks, but weird that you say that though.  The pieces are the exact dimensions as APR's design. The 2D cut sheet they provided was converted to 3D and then printed. Maybe if they were chrome it would look more similar. I may chrome the other 2 sets. One black chrome and one original.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

johnbrooks302 said:


> Thanks, but weird that you say that though.  The pieces are the exact dimensions as APR's design. The 2D cut sheet they provided was converted to 3D and then printed. Maybe if they were chrome it would look more similar. I may chrome the other 2 sets. One black chrome and one original.


Not the design :heart: the finish :laugh:
If you sell your chrome one let me buy one for shts and giggles please :thumbup:


----------



## johnbrooks302 (Mar 14, 2005)

mkim said:


> Not the design :heart: the finish :laugh:
> If you sell your chrome one let me buy one for shts and giggles please :thumbup:


:thumbup: I will let you know.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Any news from APR about this Badges?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

BETOGLI said:


> Any news from APR about this Badges?


The projects back on.


----------



## niteshift (Sep 5, 2006)

SH!T just got real. :what:


----------



## jbcritch (Oct 31, 2010)

Niiiiiice!


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Sign me up por favor.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The projects back on.


Stg 2fsi intake?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> The projects back on.


I think you should first send one out to all the stage III owners... well, except for Bob G. :laugh::wave:

Dave


----------



## niteshift (Sep 5, 2006)

crew219 said:


> I think you should first send one out to all the stage III owners... well, except for Bob G. :laugh::wave:
> 
> Dave


ROFL


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

crew219 said:


> I think you should first send one out to all the stage III owners.
> 
> Dave


+1, You're right man! But I would like two of these, since I'll like to add one to the grill and place one on the trunk's lid!

P.S. Bob G is a nice Guy! I don't know why he doesn't deserves one?

Have a good one!

Beto


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The projects back on.


Great Arin! This is pretty awesome! I hope you have them soon for sale! :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

I want!!! Lol


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

Any chance I can get one of these at Waterfest


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

wazzap1101 said:


> Any chance I can get one of these at Waterfest


If they come in in time. I hope they do.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> If they come in in time. I hope they do.


Hi Arin,

Please save two for me!... Don't take all of them to Waterfest! LOL! I'm back in Mexico by now, and I would like to order two of those nice badges from you! :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi Arin,
> 
> Please save two for me!... Don't take all of them to Waterfest! LOL! I'm back in Mexico by now, and I would like to order two of those nice badges from you! :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


Not gunna be a problem.....


----------



## jbcritch (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice! Glad to see it done!


----------



## niteshift (Sep 5, 2006)

Pretty much need those IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

I can haz?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Not gunna be a problem.....


Awesome Arin!

It looks great! Please let me know when I can buy these from you! :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Arin, 

I want my APR Badges! When are you going to have them for sale? 

Thanks, 

Beto


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## claudio12401 (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok now that H20 fest is over, WHERE CAN WE ORDER THESE???? WHEN????


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

claudio12401 said:


> Ok now that H20 fest is over, WHERE CAN WE ORDER THESE???? WHEN????


+1, I'm on the list with 2 or 3 of these!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

It's ready!

http://www.goapr.com/products/tuned_badge.html


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Is there an APR Stage 4 badge? :wave:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It's ready!
> 
> http://www.goapr.com/products/tuned_badge.html


Awesome Arin! 

I want to buy 3 of these but I would like them sent to Mexico! Is PayPal an option for payment!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Is there an APR Stage 4 badge? :wave:


During the next batch, yes. 



BETOGLI said:


> Awesome Arin! 
> 
> I want to buy 3 of these but I would like them sent to Mexico! Is PayPal an option for payment!


You will need to order it through your local APR dealer if you are outside the US.


----------



## sirsycott (May 16, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> During the next batch, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> You will need to order it through your local APR dealer if you are outside the US.


Ko4 badge? c'mon!!!!

i'll have to settle pretending my k04 is a stage 3 kit then i guess


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

I got mine, now the question is where to mount it.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

I want mines... What a pain in the neck, being in Mexico it's go hard to get them! I can't place my order directly with APR USA since Dealers issues! I'll contact my local Dealer!
 These badges are awesome!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

sirsycott said:


> Ko4 badge? c'mon!!!!
> 
> i'll have to settle pretending my k04 is a stage 3 kit then i guess


I believe that if you have a K04 turbo you're with stage III as well!


----------

